# Show me your tyres...



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Since getting the cleaning bug back when I bought the Megane I've been buying a fair amount of new products but haven't bought any tyre stuff yet as I've been using up an old bottle of Megs Endurance gel. 

I didn't mind the finish as to me it always seemed to have a satin finish rather than a gloss. The problem is it's staining the tyres and leaving them with a slight brown tinge. 

I've just tried some 303 which has left them black again but due to the price of the 303 I want to save this for plastic and interior duties, plus it isn't easy to put on tyres! 

So... 

Can I ask people to post a picture of your tyres with your favourite tyre dessing on? I've seen that the Zaino and SV dressings are popular but is there anything else worth looking at?


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Blackfire Long Lasting Gel...









Autoglym Rubber Cleaner #5


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks Chris. 

I think that rules the Blackfire out as it's far too glossy for me.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Fair do's chap, everyones taste in tyre dressing is different.

If you're looking for a less shiny finish I'd go with the Zaino Z16.:thumb:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Not a specific pic of the tyre, but it's the only photo I've got at the moment.

Chemical Guys New look Gel, applied with a small sponge to all 4 tyres, left for about 10-15 minutes and wiped over with a MF cloth to 'mute' and dry the finish. No sling off in my experience and very durable (durability not tested on this car , but I use the same product on other cars which are used in all weathers).


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

I love that look Viper! Stunning car.

I like the matter look, looking to try Duragloss NSD, if you can find any pics of that Dave?


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

AS Smart Shine


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

I think a lot of tyre dressing products are generally a bit over glossy if used by simply wiping or spraying on and leaving them to dry, well at least the ones I've tried. The CG's gel is like this a bit as well to be fair, hence why I always buff over it after it's had a short time to soak in. I am tempted by the Blackfire next time around, but the 500ml bottle of CG is lasting so long, that it won't be until next year - barely half way down the bottle and I've had it for most of this year. 
Plus there's always the old saying, 'if it ain't broke...' But as we all know, the temptation to try new things is hard to resist :lol:


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice one guys. I'm liking both the CG Trim Gel and the AS Smart shine there. 

The CG Trim Gel could be an option as our Audi has a fair bit of plastic on the outside and I'd be able to use it on there too.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

Tbh I do like the look of the CG trim gel.

Just to confuse you even more the AS SS can be used on the arches too, and at around £20 cash from a rep for 5L makes it very reasonably priced.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

the CG stuff looks superb, but I REALLY liked the matt look of the Swissvax Pneu and Zaino Z-16. The Z-16 seems to be lasting as well so i just grabbed a bottle - its a tad more £ but you use so little I think it works out better value in the end 

I had the same issues with the Megs stuff turning my tyres brown


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2008)

Tried Megs, AS, CG now using AG.

Brush on, leave, wipe off, nice matt finish.

Also got my 5L cheaper than the AS 5L!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Chem Guys New Look Trim Gel (2x coats 1 hour apart):



















Megs Endurance (2x coat 1 hour apart):


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> the CG stuff looks superb, but I REALLY liked the matt look of the Swissvax Pneu and Zaino Z-16. The Z-16 seems to be lasting as well so i just grabbed a bottle - its a tad more £ but you use so little I think it works out better value in the end
> 
> I had the same issues with the Megs stuff turning my tyres brown


Have you got any pictures of the Z-16 mate? The money doesn't worry me too much so if it looks the best then I'll get some.


----------



## Clarkep (Jul 17, 2008)

Not the best of pics but should give a taster........... tyres all treated with Z-16 :thumb: (I own a bottle but TBH am not a fan as IMO it just dosen't last, finish looks great but dosen't last)


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

I can see why people like it now... 

How long can you expect from it though? A week?


----------



## Clarkep (Jul 17, 2008)

_daveR said:


> I can see why people like it now...
> 
> How long can you expect from it though? A week?


I'm no expert but even after cleaning the tyres with APC, drying, applying Z16waiting an hour or so before driving, I've never really seen much more than a couple of days (but I do cover a lot of miles)


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

New look trim gel for me, just spent 4 hours cleaning the wheels on the Ayatollah's 500 didn't take any pic's but will tomorrow, not too glossy and lasts (here in Italy it does anyway as we may not get treated to as much rain as the UK)


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

No pics, but AS Smart shine is excellent stuff, in fact I bought 5lt of it. Unlike the gel stuff (like Megs), AS dries into the rubber and does not fly off and leave black spots up your arches.

Gary


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

None specifically of the tyres, but here's the last detail I did where I used Megs enduro gel:




























Got some rare-ish rubber on there at the mo.


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

I do like the Megs Endurance gel for it's finish, but you will find it stains the tyres with a brown tinge after a few applications. 

Where can can I buy the AS products from?


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

_daveR said:


> but you will find it stains the tyres with a brown tinge after a few applications.


I used it for nearly 2 years (Meg's endurnace) and no brown stains here........

just cleaned......









after a day









Great product and bottle will last ages.............:thumb:


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

I know it lasts ages, my bottle must be 4 years old! 

With regard to the staining, wash the car/tyres and leave them to dry. They will have a nasty grey/brown tinge to them.


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

_daveR said:


> With regard to the staining, wash the car/tyres and leave them to dry. They will have a nasty grey/brown tinge to them.


You might have a point there dave I never checked that!!!!

I will leave them next time I wash the car and check.

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

_daveR said:


> I know it lasts ages, my bottle must be 4 years old!
> 
> With regard to the staining, wash the car/tyres and leave them to dry. They will have a nasty grey/brown tinge to them.


A thorough clean of the tyre to remove all previous product is essential before applying any new product.

If you had properly cleaned the tyre there would be no brown staining visible.

Try scrubbing with a strong apc mix or even alloy wheel cleaner, you will be amazed at the crap that it brings off:thumb:


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

first of all used some tyre warmers to get them up to temp

then with a couple of knee sliders and a few laps of silverstone, managed to get them looking like this


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

Wheelie_Clean said:


> A thorough clean of the tyre to remove all previous product is essential before applying any new product.
> 
> If you had properly cleaned the tyre there would be no brown staining visible.
> 
> Try scrubbing with a strong apc mix or even alloy wheel cleaner, you will be amazed at the crap that it brings off:thumb:


I'll give that a try, thanks :thumb:


----------



## Blazebro (May 18, 2007)

The product I'd like to try is the Armourall dressing. Unitl I can get it dirt cheap I'll stick with the megs.


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Megs End. works for me :thumb:

As said, good prep is the key to durability :thumb:

I always buff the Megs with an old MF after 30 mins or so. Removes any excess and leaves a superb finish IMO.


On the subject of tyres, I HATE the ones with loads of grooves on the sidewall


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

I use the megs but i do give them a good scrub to get rid of the brown gunge. The CG looks very good, i think i will get some.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

You can buff with a MF to take the glossy-ness away.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

both with cg trim gel, second photo off my phone so nfg


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2008)

Zaino Z16 perfect tyre gloss, best ever IMO. Wipe on, buff to a shine. Lasts ages. :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Dave if you wanna try Z-16 I can help.... 

PM me. 

Johnny


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

You have PM Johnny  :thumb:


----------



## 94Luke (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

zaino on my Toyos

after around 4 days (60 odd miles)


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

if you want a matt black 'factory' finish then look no further than Z-16 

Just cleaned with BH Surfex, then had 2 layers of Z-16- just wiped over a few drops with a foam applicator and NO buffing...lovely clean, dark black look


----------



## Gazmondo (Sep 3, 2008)

Megs High Endurance Gel, 2 coats applied with foam applicator pad roughly 15 minutes apart.










Doesn't last too long though in the rainy weather  Never had a problem with brown stains, though I do clean my tyres before application...


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

I'm currently using either Megs endurance gel or AS highstyle, but looks like Z16 may be the way forward.

Thanks for the photo's guys.


----------



## 111r (Apr 28, 2008)

Veedub18 said:


> Zaino Z16 perfect tyre gloss, best ever IMO. Wipe on, buff to a shine. Lasts ages. :thumb:


Guernsey loves z-16!


----------



## Choc (Aug 20, 2008)

Megs End for me too.

Just can't seam to use the damn bottle up though.


----------

